

Successful companies built on second ideas - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-huge-successes-born-from-early-failures-2009-10

======
imajes
> Twitter started as podcast delivery service.

no it didn't. Odeo did, which Obvious bought back from investors (and later
sold). Twitter was a product of Obvious when they realized Odeo wasn't going
anywhere they wanted to be.

I know it's semantics and technicalities, but it's a striking statement of how
little the article's author really fact checked- which brings into question
the rest of it.

~~~
gruseom
The article is just fine. Its theme is "second ideas that were more successful
than original ones", and the Odeo guys' decision to switch focus to Twitter is
a classic recent example.

The blurb had all of three sentences. To take up such limited space with an
irrelevant distinction between Odeo and Obvious would obviously have been
odious.

------
quizbiz
It's refreshing to know that we don't need to be completely new with our
idea/approach.

